# Amplificador para vumetro: esta bien?



## mariano22 (Ago 11, 2009)

necesitarian...us genios de la electronica.... si esta bien este diseño que emplee y que modificaciones debo hacerle...

Trate de conectar mi vumetro a la salida de mi celular... pero al max volumen apenas acanza a prenderse el primer led... y decidi meterle este amplificador con LM386...y se me fue a prender todos los leds de una... le puse un pote de 10k y seguia (aunque el pote meparece que andaba medio mal)... 

Nota: el vumetro anda...ya que este lo rpobe con la salida de auriculares de un e. de musica hogareño y anda espectacular....

Saludos!

PD: dejo ambos circuitos adjuntados para facilitar la comprencion....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

1) no creo que sea necesario utilizar salida de potencia de audio...si dijiste qe con salida de auriculares te bastaba.

más bien yo emplearía un TL071 o similar preamplificador monofonico operacional...para elevar la tension de salida de audio.

saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 11, 2009)

dj draco: con la salida de auriculares del equipo de musica y subiendole el volumen.... anda....pero yo lo quiero con el celular que entrega muchisima menos potencia y al max de volumen....

tengo un TL081...me sirve? como lo enchufo? que conponentes a parte mas necesito?

saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 12, 2009)

alguien tiene alguna solucion por fabor para darme? para el viernes necesito si o si terminarlo!

saludos>"!


----------

